# tapas



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

I am creating a menu for appetizers from around the world. Anyone have any suggestions? Foods need to be able to hold up for the whole reception. Thanks 
So far she wants: Grilled beef tenderloin skewers w/ caramelized onion w/ horseradish dip, grilled chicken skewers w/ garlic cumin aioli dip, baked goat cheese in tomato sauce and tuna stuffed canneloni (served cold).


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

How long is the reception?

Vietnamese springrolls have been popular, small two bite ones....normally no meat just shiitakes, cukes, carrots, blanched winter squash and a spicy hoisin sauce. fresh not fried

Manchengo and Membrillo bites with marcona almond garnish....hits Spain

Apple slices with pate....French

Angel biscuits with country ham and apple butter mustard....southern US

Samosas....Indian

Irish Salmon with Cucumber slices.....Scotland
or fancier have dillweed/parsley crepes with a salmon caper lemonzest filling

Shrimp with Remoulade in a shot glass, New Orleans

Brisket Sandwich with caramelized onions and coarse grain mustard....US.

Veg. Makimotos....not sure if Japan would claim the knock offs

Swedish meatballs....Sweden

Peppers stuffed with feta and baked.....Balkans

G&W smoked liverwurst....the best of STL


----------



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

Awsome thanks shroomgirl, have a meeting today in 1.5 hours will let you know what they say.


----------

